# RAS miter jig



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Not sure if there are better ones out there cause my searches came up empty. I wanted something that I could crosscut wider boards than my miter saw could handle. And without a table saw, that left my RAS. 

I hated moving the thing back and forth out of 90* and trying to square it up every time. Definitely not safe to just try to hold the board at an angle, so I had to do something. 

Threw this together, and so far it's working great. I set it up so there is a moveable angle fence and certain set angles I could readily use. I also added a hold down on both the fence and on the opposite side for the cutoff material. I found that that cutoff could be flung out behind the saw if it wasn't secured. This little $5 rig will handle up to 10" boards comfortably. 

Hope this helps other RAS users. Also let me know of any suggestions or improvements you can think of.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks good to me. Haven't owned a RAS in several years, but did use it a lot. Did a lot of ripping with it, which seems to be taboo nowadays. As long as that arm is locked in solid, no reason to fear it.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Very Nice Dave*

As a firm believer in the RAS for cross cutting, the use of simple jigs like this makes it a pleasure to use. The only problem I can see is that your stock has to be pretty much the correct length to start with since there is not much room left run it into the fence. But that can be easily worked around with the jig removed and the stock all cut to approximate length. Nice jig. :thumbsup: bill 
BTW I like the fact that the angle can be "tweaked" to get it just right.

BTW 2 I would like to see you usin' a guard on that saw. If you still have the original or if you need to make one like this mock up out of hardboard. The real one is clear Lexan.


----------



## midcent' dave (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

Bill, I figured the only way to leave more room on the cutoff end was to add more "spacer" between the fence and jig. I can do that pretty easy up to 3". The problem then becomes that you lose the same amount of cross cutting length capacity. I agree that having close cut the length helps. I also try to always cut the angle off the very end of whatever board I'm using. 

As far as the guard goes ... shame on me! You are right! Guess I need to open up that recall package I got in a while back and check out that guard! 

Now if I can only figure out a safe way to cut some thin stock with it. :huh:


----------

